# Pigeon



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a pigeon that showed up about 2 weeks ago. There is a flock that lives in the trees close by, but this one pigeon sits on top of the telephone and just talks and talks. I think he is lonely.

I talk back to him (not very good at pigeon talk) and one day he flew down and buzzed my head. I guess to see who was making the noise.

Any idea why he coos so much and what I might be able to do for him to help him out? At first I thought maybe he was the guard for the flock, but now I think he might be heart broken or distressed in someway.

Thanks for any help,

Salem


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have you been able to see if he has a band on one or both legs? Can you describe his appearance - like, does he seem to be what one might call an 'ordinary' pigeon, or is he maybe pure white, or with some slightly unusual coloration?

If he doesn't hang out with the rest, maybe he is a lost homer or an escaped pet or fancy pigeon.

Do they get fed by you or others there?

John


----------



## Salem (Feb 8, 2009)

As far as I know, they are not being fed. I originally thought the pigeon was a dove. He is a grayish/white solid color. I have not been able to see his legs, so don't know if there is any banding.

He sits atop the telephone pole and coos. Sounds like he is saying "to to do." He listens to me when I try to talk back to him. I try to mimic his sound and then I just talk to him using words also.

Salem


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

He sounds like a quite a character, and he may be lonely and a young male, he may be full of himself and letting you know. I have a few young males like that.

I would definitely see if he has a band as he may be used to human contact and not knowledgable about the dangers of outdoors.


----------



## Salem (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for responding. I'm a true believer that animals are sent your way for a reason. This is the first bird that has ever come my way and I am so happy to find this forum and all the information here.

I will keep talking to him and see if he will come any closer. I don't want to interfere if he is aclimating himself to the flock that is flying around out there, but at the same time, I feel like he is lonely and maybe the flock is not accepting of him for some reason?

Salem


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Salem

When I saw your description of his call, I immediately thought 'dove'. Depends some on where you're located, really, but the quite rapidly spreading Eurasian Collared Doves have a three-syllable somewhat monotonous call like that. Don't know if ringnecks (as in an escaped pet) have the same call or not. The solid color could possibly indicated dove, too. Interesting bird ID question here 

John


----------

